# The Indigo Children



## Jurgen (Aug 3, 2013)

Indigo children are those who are believed to represent a higher state of human evolution. The term itself is a reference to the belief that such children have an indigo colored aura. The color indigo represents the chakra of the third eye, which is associated with intuition, and paranormal abilities such as seeing angels, spirits or deceased loved ones. They are highly empathic, possessing the ability to discern what others are thinking and feeling. Thus they have the ability to know when someone is being authentic, honest and truthful.

Indigo children are highly sensitive beings with a clear sense of self-definition and a strong feeling that they need to make a significant difference in the world. They are strong-willed, independent thinkers who prefer to be self-guided rather than directed by others.

They are unique in the way they see things and will not conform in order to fit into society. Indigo's possess wisdom and a high level of awareness "beyond their years." When you look into their eyes you can see that they are old souls, and wise ones. They can be very outspoken, speaking to an Indigo is like talking to a miniature adult of sorts!

They are often diagnosed with Attention Deficit Hyperactive Disorder (ADHD), Attention Deficit Disorder (ADD), Obsessive-Compulsive Disorder (OCD), Dyslexia, and Learning Disabilities, they have a tendency to become unsociable when not around others of like mind.

They are also prone to depression and sleep disorders such as insomnia and persistent nightmares. Indigo's tend to be more visual, kinesthetic learners so remember best what they can picture in their brain and create with their hands. They are highly energetic people so movement is required to keep them better focused. They love to talk and explain things. They tend to be very animated and dramatic.They have a very difficult time sitting still unless they are doing something they find valuable.

The Indigo's life purpose is to bring awareness that the old systems no longer work and rally for change. They possess a low tolerance for people and systems that are not authentic and authority without a good cause or reason. They become very angry, frustrated and will act out if they sense injustice.

Because they are so highly sensitive they tend to a have lot of allergies to foods, and environmental toxins, and this can cause them to become off balanced easily. Indigo's need to learn how to maintain balance in their lives.

When surrounded by a lot of negativity, anger, loud, noisy places and things of this sort, they will become imbalanced and will absorb the negativity and begin to act out in an angry way or become very introverted and have difficulty coming out of their shell.


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2013)

I never like things like this, since it strikes me as a way people try to put a positive spin on there personality flaws. If people start associating their personality issues with being superior, there less inclined to make a serious effort to fix them.

It says an indigo child is someone who makes changes in the world, but then gives them a barrel of personality flaws that makes doing that difficult if not nearly impossible. So, anybody who identifies as an indigo can see there personality flaws as a sign of their superiority, but if asked to ever prove that superiority, the flaws become an excuse not to produce.

Like I said, I feel this is a way for people with a broad spectrum of issues to justify those issues while patting themselves on the back for having done exactly nothing.

it's like the people on here who triggered DP/DR from smoking pot and convince themselves that they've become enlightened.


----------

